# Drilling a Hagen Rimless Tank



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am planning to set up a Hagen 65g rimless tank to replace the existing 75g.

I am going to drill it instead of using overflow. Does any one drilled a Hagen rimless before?

I do not see any sticker on the tank for tempered glass. The Hagen website FAQ says that all the tanks are NOT tempered. That is news to me but credible as their glass is thicker than other brand and has no centre brace even for their larger tanks.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you going to do it the "*******" way? 
By the way, I cut my power bar cord as you suggested, fed it through a small hole through the wall and bought myself a new plug at Home Depot and connected everything back. Tank is all set up in the foyer. yeahh.

I did some research on how you can tell if the glass on the tank is tempered or not. First, excerpt from Wiki:


> Toughened glass is physically and thermally stronger than regular glass. The greater contraction of the inner layer during manufacturing induces compressive stresses in the surface of the glass balanced by tensile stresses in the body of the glass. For glass to be considered toughened, this compressive stress on the surface of the glass should be a minimum of 69 MPa. For it to be considered safety glass, the surface compressive stress should exceed 100 MPa. The greater the surface stress, the smaller the glass particles will be when broken.[citation needed]
> 
> It is this compressive stress that gives the toughened glass increased strength


And the link to the technique to test it. I tried it using my cell phone LCD (using the flashlight app which gives me a bright white screen) and I don't have a pair of polarized sun glasses but I have a polarized lens that I use for my video camera. Turn the polarized lens one way and it turns dark, turn the other way and it turns bright. 
How to tell if glass is tempered.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahahaha. So I am a hillbilly and a ******* hehe. Certainly cheaper than paying someone a few hundred buck.

I drilled enough holes through my tanks to consider offering that as a service  Most tanks I have seen have a label on the bottom telling you which pane(s) are tempered. I don't see any label on the rimless and I was told that most large tank bottoms are tempered. To think about it, none of my Hagens tanks have any labels. Even the brand new ones I bought. If anyone label the glass if tempered, I think Hagen would.

Thanks for the cool link  Sure hope it is reliable - it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for someone to drill 3 holes on my 75g tank for me. Can you do that for me? Of course I am willing to pay for your service. And I understand the risk and you don't need to take the responsibility if tank breaks. 

Tks,
Alan


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sure, if you bring the tank over, we can work something out. I don't have time to travel and bring tools and stuff. Otherwise, call JL. They should know someone who would travel. I think $35 a hole though. Most glass shop would do that as well, probably $35 and up per hole. I paid $25 years ago and the worker was told he charged too little


----------

